# 6 month old toy still not drinking



## Bubbles (Nov 15, 2012)

Annie is now 6 months and she still will not drink water. We are mixing some in with her food and she has all of that, but nothing else we try seems to work.

We have changed bowls to see if she prefers a certain kind. We have held the bowl to her face, but she may give it one or two licks and that's it.

What else can we try? It's frustrating - I thought it would be instinct.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd try a little unsalted chicken broth or puppy milk in her water. But if she is healthy and happy and peeing normally (pale straw colour, rather than dark) then perhaps she is getting enough water from her food. My two rarely drink much, unless they it is hot or they have had a drier meal than usual. I've found having water available in several places - especially the rooms we sit in most and the bedroom - helps. Some animals prefer running water - if she is one, you could try a mini foutain, perhaps?


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

What about crushed ice? Throw some ice in the water bowl and maybe she will try for the ice and drink some water? I only say this because Murphy LOVES ice! I agree with FJM if the urine is light and not amber/dark in colour then there's enough fluid going through her system. I like the idea of a mini fountain!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you feeding her? How does her pee look like? How about her gum?


----------

